# Next some helps on planning HTS room acoustics of a small room.



## quahfamili (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all,

First of all, I need to introduce myself. I m Alan. I do not have much knowledge about HTS/room acoustics and yet building a "home cinema (mostly, if not all on Movie)" had always been my dream. I tried to read for many years on AVS and other site (not continuously, often gave up when it become too technical) and understand a little on the technicality on the subject. But I do not have any hands-on experiences. I had understood that on technical aspect, room acoustic is one of the most important part of the whole HTS experience. I had bought a new apartment so planning for one is important.

Next lets talk about the environment. I lives in Singapore, a small island in south east asia which is very small. And at just a little less than 700km sq and 5mil population, land and space are expensive. A typical 3 room apartment is only 1000 sq ft, costing around 800-1200 SGD per sq ft. Hence room area is very limited. I bought a 3 room apartment with 2 kids therefore leaving no dedicated space for HTS. I decided to make my master bedroom my small little home cinema for 2 (My wife and me). 

Next is where the real design challenge.

This is the layout of my Master bedroom.










The measurement is in millimeters.

Some information:
- unlike in US, apartments (also call flat) in Singapore are made by a combination of both reinforced concrete walls and concrete slabs wall hence there is hardly option to build acoustics dry walls.

- The height the room is estimated to be about 2.75m.

- leading to the balcony are glass sliding door.

As of now I have no idea how to do the acoustics of the room. The following are the minimal insulation that i would employ but need more advise on this.

- The blue lines on the picture would be fixed with thick curtains. 

- The ceiling is likely to have a 4" false ceiling with cheap fibre wool.

- The floor would be padded and carpeted. (This, I m not too sure how to go about it.)

- Wall are wood paneled (Would this help in isolation? This is a aesthetic requirement from wife. Does it helps to add additional isolation material behind the wall paneling?)

Other challenges:

- Listening position is likely to be near the headboard of the bed. I intend to use and adjustable bed to make it more like a cinema seat. however this make the listening position very close to the rear wall which would be undesirable and need to be treated. The good news is that after full seated the bed should have a clearance of about 2 feet or more away from the wall










listening position of the audience (my wife n me) is also a bit offset to the right due to the walk way into the room. How would this effect the room acoustics?

- Because it is a bedroom placement of speaker become a challenge itself. The rear surround speaker, I had intended to use ceiling mounted. But not sure what is the disadvantage about doing so. Need advise. The front speaker would likely need to be walk mounted and point towards the audience direction. Need advise again.

- Due to the short throw range of the room, it is unable for me to use a projector. My current shortlisted display would be a 70"-80" LED TV which many had commented that using such panel takes a lot of the "cinema" feel away. (Need advise) LED TV had its added advantage for being not so light sensitive and hence able to which during bright day light. But I intend to have curtains that blackout the room, so this is not an important point to take note. 

I need advise on how should the room be treated and do I need bass trap? and what is an alternative for my case for a base trap as there are aesthetic consideration (it is a bedroom sob sob)

Hope to hear advise or even help on the acoustics planning.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## quahfamili (Mar 23, 2012)

Should i move this to home acoustics forum instead?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Has been moved..


----------



## quahfamili (Mar 23, 2012)

Prof. said:


> Has been moved..


Thanks prof

Any advise?


----------



## quahfamili (Mar 23, 2012)

Did a quick sketch up of my idea. But do not know if this have any effect on the acoustic of the room










Advise?


----------



## quahfamili (Mar 23, 2012)

deleted


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You may have no choice but ceiling mount for the surrounds given the layout. For the front speakers, try to move them in toward the screen and not put them in the corners.

Absorption will be needed in the front corners, the wall behind you, and at the side wall reflection points.

Bryan


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Modern AVRs with room equalization software (like Audyssey or one of the proprietary competitors) can compensate to some extent for off-center placement of speakers and listeners. Soft wall hangings can help to reduce the reflections of sound off flat, hard walls. Some way to make the surfaces randomly irregular would help, too. Foldable screens with cloth panels, perhaps?

Most movies use the surround channels to provide ambient sound instead of directional sound. As a result, dipole speakers placed high on the wall seem to be a reasonable choice for your room.


----------

